# Coyote Hunting In The Rain



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

With rain in the forecast I don't feel like being cooped up in the house. Does anyone hunt coyotes from a blind in the rain? Will they roam around in the rain?


----------



## Beers47 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nork, last winter I called a coyote onto a frozen lake in freezing rain. Pretty cool actually I had a layer of ice frozen over myself and my rifle. Don’t let the weather dictate your hunting. When they are hungry they gotta eat rain or shine


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes they do move and roam .... heavy rain I would stay inside. 
Good luck


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Ps...with the snow I would be looking for tracks too. Have you ever tried stalking ? A good pair of binocs is handy go slow and glass out ahead....look for one bedded.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

on a call said:


> Ps...with the snow I would be looking for tracks too. Have you ever tried stalking ? A good pair of binocs is handy go slow and glass out ahead....look for one bedded.


With deer season going on I'll have to give it a shot after the season. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Nork said:


> With deer season going on I'll have to give it a shot after the season. Thanks for the input guys.


They love to bed down in the open more than in cover...IMO. I mean wide open...that is where a good rifle is handy.


----------

